# Ravenna Residents (Lake Hodgson)



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Have had a change of heart


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Hodgson is a great fishery and asset to the Ravenna community. Like many cities, Ravenna is suffering in the economic downturn. Fishing permits for the lake have gotten pricey.......but what a spectacular place to fish.

Hodgson is the Ravenna water supply. Understandably, that is the first priority.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with you Bob. My father pulled his boat out last year I believe. The cost was somewhere around $130. My family has had a boat out there for 25 years. I wonder how much money the new fees generated for the city at the price of driving visitors away? I have talked to some of the older gentleman from the VFWs and Eagles who vow never to fish there again. I fished there up until a fews ago before I moved and for the longest time it was $1 and now it's $4.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

With all due respect to fishermen.........

Hodgson's primary purpose (as I understand it) is to provide drinking water to Ravenna.

The City of Ravenna should never compromise the integrity of the citizens pure drinking water from Hodgson unless the city has an alternative source approved.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

the city raised prices last year to help with the budget - lets have the fishermen pay more. I would guess that the city lost money due to fewer people using the lake. Some people were very upset about the changes but they were still put in place. The manager for the lake is also gone (after 20 or 30 yrs there) - not sure if he quit over the changes, retired or was fired.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

If it is what meander is to us down here, I'm surprised they let anyone fish.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As a Ravenna resident who frequents Hodgeson weekly if not daily...



> I just moved back to the area and was disgusted to see the price to fish Lake Hodgson for non- residents. Not sure when this policy was enacted but it is a bit pricey. My father has MS and has difficulty walking. The lake has alot of accessible shoreline fishing with the prospect of catching gills, crappie, rainbow trout and the occasional walleye all season. I was wondering if anyone who is a resident, would be interested in purchasing a season pass with their discount. I would pay them in return for the generosity. I would pay for the non-resident pass but I am currently an unemployed teacher who is on a severely tight budget


will be keeping an eye out for ya.

Absurd...in a multitude of ways...more than time permits to recognize.

Go buy your LEGIT pass and inquire for special circumstances/rates for your father. 

Good luck on the TEACHING job...

No backing your foot out of this one.

nip


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

From what I heard he retired because they were eliminating his job from the lake and was given another position. He was upset about leaving his post. Thats the rumor mill at work, so take it for what it's worth. They had article about it in their local paper but I was unable to find it.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Nip, They do have special permits for handicapped people but he does not fall into the category because he doesn't have the emblem on his plates. According to the state, he's not handicapped enough yet. Maybe I will try and find him a wheelchair to put him over the top. He doesn't fall into that category either for the state license. You will see me out there one way or the other. Just look for a big guy wading the shorlines and falling on his every now and then. I'm really not into the early trout fishing, just too many people. The early crappie fishing is excellent if you know where to find them. I was on leave from the army a couple of years back and caught over 100 crappie that were consistently 10in plus in a day. I kept about 20 that were 12- 14.5 in. Even caught a few nice bass and a couple pike on a minnow and a bobber with my ultra lite. A little nerve wracking catching some pigs on 4lb test and a pole thats making cracking sounds.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I personally think the higher rates make it for a better fishery. How many times have we as fisherman said, "I'd pay any amount for a chance to fish a great fishery?" Well, Hodgson will become that eventually if it's not shut down due to lack of income.


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

I personally think they are trying to alienate as many people possible to show a decline in visitors and revenue. That way they can show proof having the lake open does not benefit the city and continue the agenda of closing it's gates.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Keep a lookout for the little bald man with a tyedye and a golden retirever.

What would be so wrong with generating revenue to prove to taxpayers there is a need to continue access?

It costs a lot of money to keep a little boathouse open, staffed and fish stocked.

If everyone attempts to circumvent the established and practical newer fees-the less liklihood of it generating the needed revenues.

Bottom line- play by the rules or don't play. Seriously - it's just a FEW DOLLARS per individual.

To announce such a proposition from your end on a public forum, especially with a professed teaching background just stinks. Think a little....

Teach our children well.

nip


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

So I guess I won't notice the fee increase! I just built my "Electric Dinghy" last year so I'm still working my way through all of the electric only lakes in the area.

I'm teaching my kids to sacrifice and work hard for things that they want. I think that there's a lack of that attitude these days. 

Ding <----to paraphrase Tommy Boy... "Big guy in a little boat"


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

I agree with you Nip to the fullest. I just find it hard to believe their justification in their raise of the prices. It doesn't make sense to raise it to the current prices. When I originally wrote my first thread I was appalled by the increase but I realize why they would try and do it. I am hurting like a lot of others and I am always trying to find a way to make a buck and save one, I just hate seeing people try and make a dime off the enjoyment of others. After I wrote it, I was already cutting expenses to find the money for my pass and my fathers even if I had to pay the current gate price a few times. I have seen what happens to our lakes when they are disregarded when funding is cut. I just hate to see such a great lake to go to the wayside. I will see you out there having a great time catching fish.


Nipididdee said:


> Keep a lookout for the little bald man with a tyedye and a golden retirever.
> 
> What would be so wrong with generating revenue to prove to taxpayers there is a need to continue access?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

It was $1 to fish back in 1982 when I used to fish it. If it's only jumped to $4, you're way ahead of the game.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

It's still just $4?
Heck, I spend more on bait. . .


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

thats funny, i did not know you needed to pay to fish here.

Oops like 5 times


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

McMish......Hey that's really funny.....But I got one funnier than that for you......Since last year was an introduction year into the newley established rates... there was some leeway built in to the system to allow mis-guided individuals the ability to go about their movements on lake property seemingly undetected.... that felt they had abated the system. But not so!!!!!!!!!Records kept and observations recorded (marvelous electronic age we live in) isn't it? Now when theses individuals return to the lake this season.....totally unaware that all of this took place last season....(and feeling very smug) they will find that they have been tracked and labeled......When they park and go off to enjoy their leisures of the day, their troubles are about to engulf them.....They will return to their vehicle to find it not there......Towed and impounded (cost to retreive $300.00) Also upon trying to find where/and what happened to it (at the office) they will be handed a citation for illegal entry (NO REGISTRATION ON FORM) on to goverment property; good for jail time/ or at least a hefty fine.....(min.$300.00) They will forfeit all fishing and related property in their possesion...(guesstament min. $200.00)......Top that off with 5 years fishing license suspension (even tho this is a private lake, it is goverment owned) and top with being banned perminately from this facility.....Man oh man.....what a price to pay for not paying a lousey $4.00 entry fee(EVEN AN OOP'S 5 TIMES)....EVEN THO EVERYTHING THAT I JUST WROTE UP TO THIS POINT IS PURELY FICTIONAL AND FOR ENTERTAINMENT ONLY....THE ENACTMENT OF MANY LAWS AFTER (9/11) WRITTEN TO PROTECT GOVERMENT FACILITIES (WATER SUPPLIES/UTILITIES/ETC. JUST MIGHT SURPRISE THE AVERAGE AMERICAN CITIZEN........"AS YOU ALWAYS HEAR....BIG BROTHERS WATCHING YOU"........DON'T BET HE'S NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I am going to try and translate Nip's polite posts into more understandable (at least to the OP "original poster") forms. 

You should be ashamed of going on a PUBLIC forum and trying to get another sportsman to help you DEFRAUD a government facility. As a TEACHER you should know that its not just what is in your lesson plan that children (and sometimes adults) learn. ANYONE seeing your post and realizing you are trying to commit fraud and/or theft of services could believe that because a TEACHER did it, it must be okay.

Shame shame.


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

Nicely put Bull!

Ding <----pays to play


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

A buddy of min lives on the SW corner, 

From those houses there are a few trails that access the west side of the lake, next to the farm(s)

He just texted me that in 10 years no one told him to go pay. 
But i guess since he lives there on the lake, so they don't bug him. 

Ive never seen any signs or cameras or anything, but all that is probably just on the eastern side.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Fish Til I Die said:


> I just moved back to the area and was disgusted to see the price to fish Lake Hodgson for non- residents. Not sure when this policy was enacted but it is a bit pricey. My father has MS and has difficulty walking. The lake has alot of accessible shoreline fishing with the prospect of catching gills, crappie, rainbow trout and the occasional walleye all season. I was wondering if anyone who is a resident, would be interested in purchasing a season pass with their discount. I would pay them in return for the generosity. I would pay for the non-resident pass but I am currently an unemployed teacher who is on a severely tight budget.
> Thanks,
> Jay


Fish,

I would just go ask them nicely,
I'm sure if you explained your current situation they would be willing to bend it in your favor.

Their goal is to get people out there to enjoy this water, that's why they let you fish there, Unlike the water reserves in Akron. 

-McMish


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

McMish said:


> A buddy of min lives on the SW corner,
> 
> From those houses there are a few trails that access the west side of the lake, next to the farm(s)
> 
> ...



now that you told the world about your buddy sneaking in i bet they will be looking for the locals walking in now . i saw a guy a few yrs back sneaking in from a side road. i got there a opening time first one on the water and there,s a guy shore fishin on the other shore line already, note.... i will have the office number with me this year...


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

If hes been fishing there for ten years, 

I'm sure that the Ravenna Township doesn't mind if the people living on the lake fish off their OWN property.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

What ever happened to just doing the right things?

If morality enforcement is left to the retired guys and students manning the boathouse we'd all be broke.

There is no justice... just us.

Support Ravenna Parks and Rec. with your nominal fees to use the resource.

You ought to see the fees I pay as a promoter at Stark Parks and NY.

The current regs. of Ohio, and particularly little old Lake Hodgeson in Ravenna, is a blessing compared to what other jurisdictions are doing- IF ACCESS IS PERMITTED AT ALL.

Keep it going and you'll manage to get it closed to all of us. 

Forget about a municipal conspiracy...point the finger back at yourself.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

McMish said:


> If hes been fishing there for ten years,
> 
> I'm sure that the Ravenna Township doesn't mind if the people living on the lake fish off their OWN property.


 people don,t live on the lake property. it,s not like portage lakes with the lake in your backyard..


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah the only way to get into that lake is the front gate.... unless they cut holes in the fence.... no one owns property on that lake....


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

there is property on the SouthWest corner of the lake with no fence, if there ever was a fence its long gone.

in fact ive never even seen a fence near my buddys house.


----------



## fish-wisperer (Feb 23, 2011)

Damn mrfish42 you had me goin for a minute! lol


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I use to fish the lake alot in the early 90's as well as Crystal lake. I lived in Streetsboro at the time. I was really impressed with the quality of the fish and did enjoy the trout fishing in the spring. I had a friend that lived in Ravenna (The Old Guy) that fished it constantly and took alot of large bass. One time I went with him and he had a few nice bass on the stringer. To make a long story short I untied the wrong line for the anchor and lost the whole stringer of fish. I felt so bad for him as well as the lost of the fish. I was so embarassed I could hardly face him at work after that. He knew that lake inside out. I wish I lived closer, I would fish more often at any price. After the trout get fished out, I found the traffic on the lake slowed way down and you had the lake to fish with very few others. It is truly a hidden Gem in northeastern Ohio.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Fish Til I Die said:


> . I just find it hard to believe their justification in their raise of the prices. It doesn't make sense to raise it to the current prices. When I originally wrote my first thread I was appalled by the increase but I realize why they would try and do it. I am hurting like a lot of others and I am always trying to find a way to make a buck and save one, I just hate seeing people try and make a dime off the enjoyment of others.


Seems everything goes up and everyone is complaining and still paying.The justification comes from people paying more.Look around there has to be other pay lakes around could be cheaper. If they get $4.00 and people still go itll be $5.00 next season.Wonder what would happen if people quit going paying higher rates?


----------



## Dinger (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not sure what happened at Pine and Evans lakes but I do remember a lot of people complaining about price increases there a few years ago and now they're completely closed to public access. 

I suppose that can happen anywhere when staying open to the public becomes costly and/or troublesome to operate. 

Unless you own the lake, fishing ANYWHERE is a not a guarantee or right...it's a privilege.

Ding <----takes NOTHING for granted


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

it really puzzles me that there is this much contaversy over such a small fee I remember paying 30 dlloars plus for a season launch permit on ladue when it was run by city of akron and that lake ALWAYS had a good number of boats on it.Hodgson has trout,bass,crappie,walleye,and decent gills in it what more could you ask for in a smaller pay lake?Not to mention it has some of the ebst shore acsess around is it really too much money?By the way anyone ever catch trout out of that lake past june?They have to set up over deep water somewhere.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Joe, I couldn't agree with you more.The guys bitching most likely have never been there. It's one of the cleanest, private,quiet and scenic places you could ever fish.The lake is surrounded with large pines,a good amount of grills and picnic tables near the waters edge.There are 5000lbs of fish stocked each spring, not fry, but good sized fish. All money collected is put back into the lake, it doesn't go to the city.
How many of you guys went to the council meeting last spring when the city was considering closing the lake? The answer is 4, there was mrphish42,mbass8tor, myself and one other gentleman.The city has lost an average of $40,000 per year the last 4 years keeping Lake Hodgson open to the public.They made up the difference pulling money from other utility funds.At that rate you won't have too much longer to bitch about the rates cuz the lake will be closed for good.For those that SNEEK IN without paying, you should be ashamed of yourself, your stealing,bottom line.It's no different than walking into a store and walking out with goods you didn't pay for, your a thief that has as much common sense as a maggot.........Mark

PS.I apologize for all the maggots I offended.


----------



## overcheck (Dec 13, 2010)

4 bucks is less than a gallon of will be in summer.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I am not a Lake Hodgson Fisherman...Mrphish42 and I were there a few times in the past with out much success..Maybe the day I don't know..So personaly it never impressed me..We never used a boat , it may have made a difference..But I have to say ..from all I have talked to about it,, it is well worth the money to fish there..In defense of the cost..Inflation has taken it's toll on all our wallets..The cost of raising the fish ..transportation ..from the feed to raise them to the day they are transported to the lake..Cost of the upkeep of the property..( 30 years ago you could mow your grass... with a $1 or less for a gallon of gas ..today that same gallon of gas is $3 +..I am a Retired person on a fixed income. every thing has gone up in price from food to clothing .automobiles we could go on forever....If I were a Hodgson Fan I would have to look at it this way..Inflation..So if you are a Hodgson Fan Support it..Don't knock it..Well worth it........JIM....CL...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i agree with mark all the way ,i,m getting a season pass this year i,ll be up there a lot more than previous yrs,it,s just a nice plce to get away from the busy lakes for a change and like i said before i ,ll have the office phone # with me cause i,ll be on the lake at opening time when i go so anyone on the other shore will get called in,also to the sneekers the mayor of ravenna has been on the site in the past so you told the world about sneakin in...


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

at what point does it become ok to say well I've snuck in before and no one said anything so it must be ok?If thats the case let them close the damn lake and we'lll all just sneek in.I agree with snag if you can't pay the 4 dollars then don't go you apparently have more pressing issues in your life than fishing!!!


----------



## grmleeper (Mar 30, 2010)

When does hodgson open this year, the 1st of April, or 2nd????


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Opening day is always on April 1st..............Mark


----------

